# 

## Kolinml

Witajcie Mam pytanie. Czy w czasie budowy domu lepiej mieć własny prąd na budowę czy ciągnąć od sąsiada? Proszę o podpowiedź Jaki jest też koszt podłączenia własnego prądu. Z góry dziękuje za pomoc. Pozdrawiam

----------


## heine84

.

----------


## awt

U mnie będę miał prąd z PGE, dla 7kW mocy zapotrzebowanej, opłata na miesiąc w granicach 50zł (płaci się od mocy), do tego doszło mi przyłącze kablowe (1200-płatne w Zakładzie Elektrycznym) , moja skrzynka z gniazdkami i zabezpieczeniami (700-płatne u lokalnego elektryka). Jeśli masz sąsiada, który użyczy ci prądu, to jest to najtańsze rozwiązanie.
Adam.

----------


## rafus12

Ja wlasnie bede mial zakladana wkrotce prowizorke i zakladany licznik. Moj elektryk ktory pracuje w Enerdze stwierdzil ze zalozy najnizsza moc i powinno sie to zamknac kwota 20-40zl abonamentu miesiecznie. Ale szczegolow jeszcze nie znam, w drugie polowie czerwca cos wiecej napisze.

----------


## lilly20

My na początku pożyczaliśmy od sąsiada ( przedłużacz z licznikiem ) i to naprawdę wychodzi najtaniej - zużyliśmy prądu za 10zł  :smile:  od fundamentów po płytę. Później mieliśmy już podłączoną prowizorkę i prąd z Taurona - masakra, zużycie znikome a rachunki co miesiąc po 100zł. *heine84*  ma rację, jeżeli nie budujesz szybko to najlepiej pożyczać bo prąd budowalny jest drogi. Pozdrawiam

----------


## aksamitka

> My na początku pożyczaliśmy od sąsiada ( przedłużacz z licznikiem ) i to naprawdę wychodzi najtaniej - zużyliśmy prądu za 10zł


niewiele, my do stropu zużyliśmy jakieś 310kwh

----------


## S.P.

A ja właśnie o mało nie padłam. Dostałam rachunek za dwa miesiące, czyli od początku do sso bo nam tak szybko poszło to budowanie i stoi jak byk 1036 kWh za kwotę 750 zł!!!! Aż wierzyć mi się nie chce, faktem jest mam stróża, ale czyżby aż tyle na tym telewizorku i małym grzejniku mógł naciągnąć prądu?

----------


## aksamitka

*S.P* nie sadze żeby stróż zużył zbyt wiele, moje 300kwh to łącznie z pomieszkiwaniem 4-5 osób przez 6 dni w tygodniu ( ekipy budowlanej) w starym domu ( tam mamy  m.in termę na wodę która trochę ciągnie, stara lodówkę,farelke itp)

----------


## pan Żubr

ja placilem za samo podlaczenie 2200 + 300 w zakladzie energetycznym. jak mozesz, bierz od sasiada. ja nie mialem takiej mozliwosci

----------


## justynka14

Czy ktoś ciągnął prąd na budowę od sąsiada nad drogą? Wiecie jakie są za to kary jak komuś życzliwemu się to nie spodoba i doniesie do elektrowni? Czy ktoś miał już z tym problemy?
Chodzi  mi o prąd jednofazowy do betoniarki 230V.

----------


## tomanek4

> Czy ktoś ciągnął prąd na budowę od sąsiada nad drogą? Wiecie jakie są za to kary jak komuś życzliwemu się to nie spodoba i doniesie do elektrowni? Czy ktoś miał już z tym problemy?
> Chodzi  mi o prąd jednofazowy do betoniarki 230V.


Ja ciągne do tej pory (ok 5 miesięcy) od sąsiada, rozwijam codziennie przedłużacz i podłączam do jego gniazda zewnętrznego, problemów de tej pory nie miałem, ale fakt, sąsiad już się trochę niecierpliwi teraz bo usłyszał że to "handel prądem" i dopytuje kiedy nas przyłączą, a przyłączą chyba na dniach....A jakie z tego mogą być probemy? Słyszałem że ze skarbówką bo powinien mi wystawić fakturę i odprowadzić podatek ale to i tak nie byłoby legalne chyba w więc nie wiem dokładnie...

----------


## Nefer

Sąsiad nie ma prawa sprzedawać prądu. Więc ani faktur ani podatków - nic z tego. Chyba,że sąsiad się nazywa RWE  :smile:

----------


## sciema

Mam zamiar rozpocząć budowe w następnym miesiącu. Dostałem z Energi umowę o warunki przyłącza - wyliczyli mi 12,5kW. Teraz mam dylemat czy podpisać i odesłać, czy może się wstrzymać do końca roku i zobaczyć jak pójdzie budowa...
Z pomocą banku jestem w stanie skończyc budowę w rok jeśli nic strasznego sie nie wydarzy.  Gdyby mi sie udało to może dojść do sytuacji ze mógłbym sie wprowadzić a niestety nie będzie przyłącza a przez to odbioru domu. 
Ktoś może podpowiedzieć co z tym fantem zrobić? 
Ten " prąd budowlany(a raczej dzierżawa)"  jest drogi, ale może lepiej zapłacić ciut wiecej i mieć pewność ze mi założą ten prąd na czas?
Może ktoś na Kartuzach ma doświadzczenia jak dlugo energia może zakladać przyłącze i ile może kosztować prąd budowlany dla 12,5kW?

----------


## atsyrut

Sąsiad to najtańsze rozwiązanie...

ale to "tylko człowiek" - coś mu nie podpasuje i odetnie Cię w środku budowy.... ekipa podłączy betoniarkę - żeby murowac a tu prak prądu  :smile:  

i szukaj nowego sąsiada  :smile:  

a podłaczenia od zakłądu energetycznego to nie jest kwestia tygodnia  :sad:

----------


## budowlanka11

> ile może kosztować prąd budowlany dla 12,5kW?


Też jestem ciekawa, ile wynoszą faktycznie rachunki za prąd budowlany? Możecie napisać? I czy płaci się je co 2 miesiące, tak jak przy mieszkalnym, czy przy budowlanym jest inaczej?

----------


## sciema

> Sąsiad to najtańsze rozwiązanie...
> 
> ale to "tylko człowiek" - coś mu nie podpasuje i odetnie Cię w środku budowy.... ekipa podłączy betoniarkę - żeby murowac a tu prak prądu  
> 
> i szukaj nowego sąsiada  
> 
> a podłaczenia od zakłądu energetycznego to nie jest kwestia tygodnia


chyba ze sąsiad ma nam budować dom  :big grin:  

skłaniam sie do podpisania umowy, bo może inaczej jak ktos systemem gospodarczym to faktycznie sie nie opłaca.

a może ktoś podpowiedzieć czy te 12,5kW wystarczy na dom z budynkiem gospodarczym ( hobbystyczny warsztat samochodowy)... czytałem troche ale zdania są podzielone... bo na moje oko to ciut za mało, chyba ze można zwiększyć pożniej bez jakiś dodatkowych opłat ?

----------


## nini

> Też jestem ciekawa, ile wynoszą faktycznie rachunki za prąd budowlany? Możecie napisać? I czy płaci się je co 2 miesiące, tak jak przy mieszkalnym, czy przy budowlanym jest inaczej?


Prąd budowlany (14 kW) od PGE - opłaty stałe:
opłata handlowa - 20,91zł / m-c
opłata stała za dystr. - 29,27zł / m-c
opłata przejściowa - 18,25zł / m-c
abonament dystr. - 3,69zł / m-c
*w sumie opłat stałych: 72,12 zł / m-c*
Do tego 0,71 zł za każdy zużyty kW
Rachunki można płacić co 2 m-ce, co 3 m-ca lub co pół roku. Decyzję podejmuje odbiorca w momencie podpisania umowy. My płacimy co 2 m-ce.

----------


## ewa72_krakow

> a podłaczenia od zakłądu energetycznego to nie jest kwestia tygodnia


podpisalismy umowe na poczatku sierpnia - termin podlaczenia mamy na kwiecien przyszlego roku....

----------


## heine84

:wave:

----------


## ŁukaszeK

A Czy na działkę niemożna podłączyć normalnego prądu i zakończyć wszystko właściwym licznikiem ?

Jeśli np. nie chce domu na działce a chce prąd do kosiarki to muszę budowlany zakupywać ?

----------


## zieli

> A Czy na działkę niemożna podłączyć normalnego prądu i zakończyć wszystko właściwym licznikiem ?
> 
> Jeśli np. nie chce domu na działce a chce prąd do kosiarki to muszę budowlany zakupywać ?


jest cały watek o tym
niby mozna ale nie mozna zależy jak Ci się uda
mi sie nie udało  :sad:

----------


## marynata

> Jeśli np. nie chce domu na działce a chce prąd do kosiarki to muszę budowlany zakupywać ?


Jak jeszcze nie masz pozwolenia na budowę to zgłoś że będziesz korzystać z działki rekreacyjnie i do tego potrzebny Ci prąd.
Przy budowie etapem w którym można wnioskować o "normalny"prąd jest moment w którym masz sso i wewnętrzne instalacje elektryczne.
Najlepiej ten pierwszy okres pociągnąć na agregacie żeby uniknąć tych wszystkich podwójnych papierów i mieć już umowę docelową.

----------


## zieli

> Przy budowie etapem w którym można wnioskować o "normalny"prąd jest moment w którym masz sso i wewnętrzne instalacje elektryczne..


nie do konca tak jest bo mi Pani w enea powiedziala ze moge miec firanki w oknach, ale jesli nie mam odbioru to nie ma takiej opcji aby mi podlaczyli tzw. prad normalny

----------


## heine84

nic

----------


## zieli

> *zieli* wszystko zależy na jakiego człowieka trafisz... albo kto załatwia w energetyce przyłącze.
> 
> Byłem u nich kika razy i zawsze ktoś miał inne zdanie na temat mojego przyłącza. Za pierwszym razem nie chcieli nam wydać zapewnienia przyłącza bo musieli by postawić nowe słupy żeby nas podłączyć. Później okazło sie że sie da wszystko załatwić w pokoju obok u miłej pani. Zaznaczyłem że chce prąd do celów bytowych, nie do budowy. Skrzynke już mam na działce, czekam na SSZ i podłączam do domu, już nie pamiętam jaką wtedy taryfe dostane ale nie budowlaną. Taryfa minimalnie droższa niż po odbiorze domu.  Elektryk i Pani w Tauronie powiedziała że przy SSZ można już zmienić taryfe z budowlanej na tańszą (nie pamiętam nazwy).


no własnie ja zle trafiłem ale bede probował

----------


## ejdiaj

Posłuchajcie mnie teraz!!

Dobrze wiem jak to wygląda w Zakładzie Energetycznym. To że ZE wymuszaja na odbiorcach zawarcie umowy kompleksowej na budo wę w taryfie C1x (bo tak się ona nazywa a nie budowlana, a dokładniej chodzi tu o odbiorców zasilanych w linii niskiego napięcia o mocy umownej do 40 kW a raczej o zabezpieczeniu przedlicznikowym do 63A) to jest jakaś farsa - ciekawe co na to URE?. W taryfie Operatora Sieci Dystrybucyjnej nie ma ani jednego zapisu że jeżeli budujesz dom to musisz płacić w takiej taryfie.
Rzecz jest w tym że taryfa C1x służy do rozliczania odbiorców którzy wykorzystują energię elektryczną do celów zarobkowych czyli sklepik osiedlowy, kiosk, mały warsztat, czy jakakolwiek inna działalność ale zaznaczam do mocy 40 kW, i w tej taryfie kWh jest nieco tańsza ale płacimy co miesiąc za moc.
Więc jeżeli na budowę wchodzi firma i wykonuje dla nas dom pod klucz to OK taryfa C1x jest słuszna, ALE jeżeli buduję dom systemem gospodarczym (z bratem, teściem, szwagrem...) to należy nam się taryfa G1x czyli tzw gospodarcza (gdzie energia czyli kWh jest trochę droższa niż w C1x ale nie płacimy nic za moc. I jest zapis w taryfie OSD że taryfę G1x można zastosować do gospodarstw domowych, garaży i najważniejsze ALTAN WYPOCZYNKOWYCH. I cały proceder wygląda tak:

1. Otrzymujemy akt notarialny / tytuł do nieruchomości
2. Występujemy o warunki przyłączenie. 
3. ZE stawia nam skrzynkę w granicy działki, my opłacamy fakturę
4. Stawiamy blaszak,
5. Wykonujemy instalację odbiorczą w tym garażu
6. Po odebraniu skrzynki oraz mając opłaconą f-rę za przyłączenie do sieci, zawieramy umowę na ALTANĘ czyli taryfę G1x
7. ZE zakłada licznik
8. Dla nas jest to już docelowy stan w stosunku do ZE
9. Załatwiamy resztę papierów w celu uzyskania pozwolenia na budowę

Reasumując:  zasilanie działki w energię elektryczną powinno być pierwszym krokiem zaraz po otrzymaniu tytułu prawnego do nieruchomości, wtedy jesteśmy w stanie wpłynąć na opłaty za energię elektryczną.

----------


## robertsz

Ad.9 może trwać nawet i 2 lata i wtedy całe te nasze oszczędności idą w eter  :wink:

----------


## ejdiaj

> Ad.9 może trwać nawet i 2 lata i wtedy całe te nasze oszczędności idą w eter


Nie do końca się z Tobą zgodzę.
Akt notarialny spisałem w lutym a w połowie września mogłem już rozpoczynać budowę (czyli 7 miesięcy). Działka została zasilona w lipcu. Więc nie niekoniecznie oszczędności idą w eter  :smile:   jeżeli potrafimy się odpowiednio poruszać między urzędowymi procedurami  :smile: 
Pozdrawiam

----------


## pirawawa

Prąd na działkę rekreacyjną nie jest przyznawany za względy na nazwę nieruchomości tylko na przeznaczenie prądu.
Więc jak mamy prąd na działce rekreacyjnej w umowie mamy określone do czego prąd używamy.
Oczywiście możemy rozpocząć budowę na tym prądzie, możemy z sąsiedniej działki brać cegły do budowania, cement możemy "kupić" od pracownika składu w "okazyjnej" cenie bez paragonu. Ale to się jakoś w europie nazywa, w Polsce pewnie zaradność !.

Elektrownia nie wyrazi również zgody na "zakup" od sąsiada prądu, sąsiad nie jest pośrednikiem tylko ostatecznym odbiorcą.

Więc jaki miałem wybór aby nie być "zaradnym". Prąd budowlany z dodatkowy słupem na działce (innej opcji nie ma u mnie w elektrowni), postawienie słupa ok. 3000 zł + koszt prądu, lub zakup agregatu za kwotę 500 zł + koszty paliwa.
Wybrałem opcję nr 2 - koszt paliwa 1600 zł do SSZ. Za miesiąc będę miał przyłącze docelowe.

----------


## GraMar

> Prąd na działkę rekreacyjną nie jest przyznawany za względy na nazwę nieruchomości tylko na przeznaczenie prądu.
> Więc jak mamy prąd na działce rekreacyjnej w umowie mamy określone do czego prąd używamy.
> Oczywiście możemy rozpocząć budowę na tym prądzie, możemy z sąsiedniej działki brać cegły do budowania, cement możemy "kupić" od pracownika składu w "okazyjnej" cenie bez paragonu. Ale to się jakoś w europie nazywa, w Polsce pewnie zaradność !.
> 
> Elektrownia nie wyrazi również zgody na "zakup" od sąsiada prądu, sąsiad nie jest pośrednikiem tylko ostatecznym odbiorcą.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



U mnie także podstawą otrzymania choćby jednej iskierki prądu i zawieszenia licznika w skrzynce-było postawienie słupa ŻELBETONOWEGO!! Ta imprez zżarła 2 tys +120 pln w PGE.
A teraz, comiesięcznie golą ze mnie ok 80 zł mimo budowlanego zimowego snu.

Jak się z tego wymiksować, aby nie płacić takich kwot-przecież w skali roku to rozbój!!

----------


## pniowek

Powiem z doświadczenia iż agregat jest najlepszym wyjściem jeśli się nie ma zaprzyjaźnionego sąsiada  :smile: 
U mnie prąd był potrzebny głównie do przygotowania zaprawy, więc sprawna brygada murarzy wybuduje w 3-4 tygodnie. Zakladając że stropy będą z gruszki a cegły, piachu i cementu pod dostatkiem. Dekarze obejdą się bez prądu. Przed zimą da się więc dom przygotować. W między czasie załatwiamy papierki do podączenia docelowego przyłącza i robimy instalację elektryczną. Później powinno już być z górki.

Cały dom wybudowałem na wypożyczonym agregacie, + benzyna = koszt znośny (jak nie znikowy) w porównaniu do kosztów jakie mi zaproponowało PGE.
Od sąsiada mimo wszystko podciągnałem sobie kabel i założyłem podlicznik.
Jednak gdybym budował dom oddalony od pobliskich aglomeracji czy sąsiadów to również bym zakupił agregat. Kto wie czy sie potem w życiu nie przyda..

Z budową wystartowaliśmy w 2011 i przed zimą przykryliśmy. Teraz jesteśmy na etapie instalacji.

----------


## budowlanka11

Witajcie!
Mam nadzieję, że pomożecie  :smile: 
Tauron zrobił mi przyłącz do sieci 17kW, 25A, trójfazowe (plac budowy, docelowo budynek mieszkalny).
Czy jest możliwe podciągnięcie prądu do garażu blaszanego, a tym samym obniżenie rachunków przez zmianę taryfy?
Czy zostaje mi obniżenie mocy na czas budowy (ze względu na to, że we wniosku wpisane było zasilenie placu budowy, a docelowo budynku mieszkalnego? A jeśli tak, to do ilu? *10kW?*

I jeszcze jedna prośba o poradę. Do końca października mam czas na podpisanie umowy o dostawę prądu. Co zrobić w sytuacji, jeśli nie zacznę budowy domu, czyli nie będę potrzebowała prądu? Zrobić prowizorkę i zawiesić dostawę prądu? Jeśli tak, to na jak długo można to zrobić? Czy nie robić prowizorki i napisać o przedłużenie terminu na podpisanie umowy?

Będę wdzięczna za rady, pozdrawiam!

----------


## pniowek

Nie doradzę.. ale się wypowiem.
Umowę na odbiór docelowy bym podpisał jak najszybciej by nie płacić taryfy budowlanej. No chyba że się nie da (może źle zrozumiałem).
Co do czasu na podpisanie to nie problem. U nas minął .. złożyliśmy nowe dokumenty, bo i skończyły sie równiez warunki - minęły 2 lata.
Nadmienię też iż standardowo u nas podpisują umowy na 14kW. Ja aby zmniejszyć koszty podpisałem umowę na 11kW jedno i trój-fazowy (chyba 20A). Zakładu produkcyjnego nie przewiduję  :smile:  więc nie widzę potrzeby płacić za przyłączenie mocy z której nie skorzystam (nawet przez kolejne 20 lat).

Wyżej, wcześniej ktoś opisał jak zaoszczędzić na przyłączeniu prądu... podłączyc na altankę  :smile:  





> ..
> Więc jeżeli na budowę wchodzi firma i wykonuje dla nas dom pod klucz to OK taryfa C1x jest słuszna, ALE jeżeli buduję dom systemem gospodarczym (z bratem, teściem, szwagrem...) to należy nam się taryfa G1x czyli tzw gospodarcza (gdzie energia czyli kWh jest trochę droższa niż w C1x ale nie płacimy nic za moc. I jest zapis w taryfie OSD że taryfę G1x można zastosować do gospodarstw domowych, garaży i najważniejsze ALTAN WYPOCZYNKOWYCH...

----------


## budowlanka11

> Umowę na odbiór docelowy bym podpisał jak najszybciej by nie płacić taryfy budowlanej. No chyba że się nie da (może źle zrozumiałem).
> Co do czasu na podpisanie to nie problem. U nas minął .. złożyliśmy nowe dokumenty, bo i skończyły sie równiez warunki - minęły 2 lata.
> Nadmienię też iż standardowo u nas podpisują umowy na 14kW. Ja aby zmniejszyć koszty podpisałem umowę na 11kW jedno i trój-fazowy (chyba 20A). Zakładu produkcyjnego nie przewiduję  więc nie widzę potrzeby płacić za przyłączenie mocy z której nie skorzystam (nawet przez kolejne 20 lat).
> 
> Wyżej, wcześniej ktoś opisał jak zaoszczędzić na przyłączeniu prądu... podłączyc na altankę


Niestety umowę na odbiór docelowy nie mogę podpisać, ponieważ nie mam nawet jeszcze zaczętej budowy.

----------


## pniowek

Jak ja zrobiłem opisałem.
Miałem kase na SSO, agregat mi wystarczył, olałem PGE.

Co doradza  ejdiaj widać powyżej. 
Brać wybierać.  :big grin:

----------


## ijcom

Witam
Właśnie czytam pismo z ENEI , niestety nie ma opcji na taryfę normalną przed zgłoszeniem domu do użytkowania. Wymagane zaświadczenie o złożeniu zawiadomienia o zakończeniu budowy.
Nie wiem czy mam się cieszyć. Podpisałem umowę na przyłącze bo termin realizacji był 12 miesięcy. Minęło 30 dni, przyłącze stoi na granicy działki, a w skrzynce pocztowej faktura i niemiła powiastka, 60 dni na podpisanie umowy na korzystanie z energii.

----------


## kondziu87r

same problemy z tą energetyką.
U mnie w lipcu minie 2 lata jak czekam na przyłącze i jak na razie ani widu ani słychu. ale nie o tym chciałem. większość z was mówi że najlepiej brać prąd od sąsiada i to jest prawda, wychodzi najtaniej. po zrobionych fundamentach, jak poszedłem do sąsiada żeby się rozliczyć powiedział "flaszkę postawisz i będzie git" człowiek naprawdę spoko. ale mam też drugiego sąsiada który powiedział mi o jednej rzeczy o której nikt z was pewnie nie wie. zakład energetyczny (bynajmniej enea) traktuje pożyczanie prądu na czas budowy jako kradzież i jak was ktoś życzliwy podkabluje to można sobie narobić problemów. dlatego jeżeli już pożyczacie prąd to lepiej się z tym tak nie afiszować. a w razie kontroli mówić że firma która wam budowała miała swój agregat.

----------


## ijcom

Przejrzałem umowę i wszelkie papiery (ENEA)
Trudno mówić o kradzieży gdy energia pobierana jest opomiarowana. Natomiast umowa zakazuje udostępniania energii osobom trzecim pod rygorem zerwania umowy ze strony dostawcy. Jest jeszcze klauzula o dochodzeniu ew roszczeń na drodze prawnej.
O ile pamiętam przepisy to na pewno nie wolno sprzedawać energii (drożej niż się kupuje) ale przepisy nie zakazują jej darowania lub refakturowania na podstawie wskazań podlicznika. Klauzula z zakazem jest zapisem w umowie pomiędzy dostawca energii a odbiorcą.

----------


## kondziu87r

mimo to że nasi sąsiedzi za ten prąd zapłacą to i tak jest to kradzież... w myśl rozumienia enei. mało tego sama enea zmusza nas do tego, bo kto to widział żeby dwa lata czekać na przyłącze prądu!!! a fakt kradzieży wynika z tego że prąd budowlany i koszty jego przesyłu są dużo droższe niż zwykłego prądu i takie działania wynikają na niekorzyść energetyki.

----------


## ejdiaj

Jeszcze raz Wam powiem to co napisałem wcześniej. Bystry elektryk ze swoją działalnością albo pracownik energetyki i prąd na działkę rekreacyjną. I jak składacie wniosek o warunki to nie chwalić się, że na budowę domu tylko na altankę (3 fazy i najmniejszą moc dla zabezpieczenia 16 lub 20 A - na budowę wystarczy w zupełności) podczas mieszkania jak okaże się za mało to można zwiększyć na najmniejszą moc a zabezpieczenie gł 25 A. 

Nie ma w energetyce takiego pojęcia jak "kradzież prądu" tylko nielegalny pobór energii elektrycznej i występuje wtedy gdy. 
1) energia pobierana jest za pośrednictwem obwodu elektrycznego, który pomija częściowo lub w całości układ pomiarowy, 
2) odbiorca ingeruje w układ pomiarowy i zakłóca prawidłową pracę pomiaru energii,
3) gdy energia jest pobierana z sieci energetycznej bez zawarcia umowy, lub jeżeli umowa wygasła.

Co do "pożyczania" sobie prądu 
1) można refakturować na podstawie wskazań podlicznika (tylko po takiej samej cenie za kWh i dotyczy to podmiotów gospodarczych) 
2) najlepiej po cichu dogadać się między sobą

Pozdrawiam

----------


## figer

Ja pożyczałem prąd od sąsiadów przez podlicznik, i cała budowa domu szkieletowego drewnianego wyszła mnie 1300 kWh - czyli korzystając z kalkulatora PGE https://ebok.pge-obrot.pl/kalkulator.php?t=G - jakieś 800 pln.
W tej chwili w lato kiedy mam podłączoną taryfę budowlaną C11 dla 14 kW - przy zużyciu 200 kW miesięcznie - dowalają mi co miesiąc rachunek 200 PLN.
Czyli warto pożyczyć od sąsiadów, jeżeli nie są bojaźliwi. Moi stali się nerwowi na jesieni i mi prąd elegancko odcięli w nocy - ale szczęśliwie mijało właśnie 1,5 roku od złożenia podania o prąd i jakoś elektryk załatwił licznik w ciągu tygodnia i ekspresowo słupy stawiał, za które zresztą zapłaciłem PGE 2400 pln a teraz płacę miesięcznie opłatę stałą za przesył 47 pln i opłatę sieciową i jakościową i zmienną... i HWC jeszcze  :mad: 
Na szczęście właśnie oddałem dom do użytkowania, więc postaram się podzielić wiedzą, czy coś stanieje jak zrobię sobie G12

----------


## pirawawa

> Co do "pożyczania" sobie prądu 
> 1) można refakturować na podstawie wskazań podlicznika (tylko po takiej samej cenie za kWh i dotyczy to podmiotów gospodarczych) 
> 2) najlepiej po cichu dogadać się między sobą
> 
> Pozdrawiam


"Pożyczanie" - jest oszustwem i to właśnie nazywa się kradzieżą.
Umowę elektrownia zawiera z danym podmiotem który nie może dalej odsprzedawać (nawet za 0 zł) prądu.
W drugim punkcie zaprzeczasz sam sobie - jeśli "po cichu" to nielegalnie a to jest KRADZIEŻ.
Dla jasności prawo łamie osoba która dostarcza prąd, więc jeśli prosicie sąsiada o nielegalne podłączenie prądu i nie jest on świadom swojego czyny podwójnie to nie jest moralne.

----------


## maggs1

> "Pożyczanie" - jest oszustwem i to właśnie nazywa się kradzieżą.
> Umowę elektrownia zawiera z danym podmiotem który nie może dalej odsprzedawać (nawet za 0 zł) prądu.
> W drugim punkcie zaprzeczasz sam sobie - jeśli "po cichu" to nielegalnie a to jest KRADZIEŻ.
> Dla jasności prawo łamie osoba która dostarcza prąd, więc jeśli prosicie sąsiada o nielegalne podłączenie prądu i nie jest on świadom swojego czyny podwójnie to nie jest moralne.


z definicji oszustwo nie może być kradzieżą i odwrotnie, ale oczywiście są odstępstwa  :smile: . Pozdrawiam
W przypadku budowy metodą gospodarczą (przez okres kilku lat), aby nie narażać sąsiada na nieprzyjemności to chyba generator prądu jest najlepszym wyjściem.

----------


## kanalia

a czy ktoś się orientuje ,chciałbym przełączyć prąd do budynku i przekwalifikować z tymczasowego (z dużą kwotą przesyłową )na docelowy ale jeszcze w trakcie budowy.nie mam czasu podjechać do energetyki ,żeby obgadać ten temat

----------


## amatorbudowlany

Ja to mam dopiero zagwózdkę. Wszystkie powyższe pytania wydają mi sią dziś banalne.
Słuchajcie, moja działka leży na granicy dwóch miejscowości. Doslownie przy tablicy. W pobliżu są domy, asfalt wodociąg. Słupy energetyczne znajdują się w odległości za naszą działką ok 80/180m z jednej miejscowisci (do granicy działki od tylu/do wjazdu na dzialkę) i 130m od przodu z drugiej miejscowosci. Podczas dzisiejszej wizyty w Enea okazało się, że prawdopodobnie nie będzie możliwości by zasilić te działkę, ponieważ do żadnego z tych słupów podlączyc się nie mogę. Podobno kable są zbyt słabe. Trzeba się cofać daleko ( nie wiem ile to), żeby mic mnie podlączyc. To dodatkowe słupy na działkach ANR, koszty i prawdopodobnie Enea tego podłączenia nie wykona ze wzgledów ekonomicznych. Taką dostałam nieoficjalną, ustą informację. Doradźcie mi co z tym fantem zrobić. Bo dosłownie lecę na stanie przedzawałowym. Jak można to załatwić?? Ma ktoś pomysł

----------


## Kaizen

> Taką dostałam nieoficjalną, ustą informację.


Złóż wniosek warunki przyłączenia i czekaj na oficjalną odpowiedź. Bo co jeszcze możesz zrobić?

----------


## Kaizen

> a czy ktoś się orientuje ,chciałbym przełączyć prąd do budynku i przekwalifikować z tymczasowego (z dużą kwotą przesyłową )na docelowy ale jeszcze w trakcie budowy.


AFAIK zależy od rejonu. Rozmawiałem z elektrykiem, co mi erbetkę stawiał i licznik (dostał pełnomocnictwo i nic mnie nie obchodziło) i mówi, że fajnie by było, jak jakby on robił, jakby okna były już zamontowane i instalacja elektryczna położona. Tynków nawet być nie musi.

----------


## amatorbudowlany

Może podpowiecie mi jakieś argumenty do podania w trakcie "negocjacji" z ZE?? Nie zakładałam żadnych komplikacji, ta lokalizacja nie znajduje się na końcu świata, lecz pomiędzy zabudowaniami. Sądziłam, że sytuacja jest rutynowa. Potrzebuję ten prąd na kwiecień/maj. Na jakie argumenty powołują się inwestorzy z takimi dylematami, jak ja???

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Na kwiecien/maj to małe szanse są. Najpierw warunki techniczne, później umowa przyłączeniowa. W umowie są terminy w których ZE musi wykonać Swoje zadanie (podłączenie skrzynki) a ty Swoje (podpisanie kompleksowej umowy na dostawę prądu), U MNie ZE miał okreśłony termin na chyba 15 miesięcy ale wyrobili się w kilka miesięcy (tj. muszą zrobic projekt, który zlecają trzciej firmie, taa musi uzyskać zgody od właścicieli działek) i dopiero później stawiają skrzynkę.

----------


## Robinson74

> Nadmienię też iż standardowo u nas podpisują umowy na 14kW. Ja aby zmniejszyć koszty podpisałem umowę na 11kW jedno i trój-fazowy (chyba 20A).


Jestem skłonny podpisać tę umowę z PGE na prąd budowlany, ale żeby ograniczyć koszty to chciałbym ograniczyć moc do ok. 7 kW. 
Dodam, że dom nie będzie budowany systemem gospodarczym - będę chciał wybrać wykonawcę, który wykonana SSO lub SSZ. 
Czy taka moc wystarczy? I czy byłby duży koszt ewentualnego zwiększenia mocy w razie konieczności? 
A ponadto, czy te 7 kW nie będzie za mało w późniejszej eksploatacji domu? Czy przechodząc z C11 na G11 będzie można "bezkarnie" tę moc zwiększyć?
A co do słupa, o którym pisali przedmówcy, to w tej okolicy prąd idzie pod ziemią, więc może zamiast słupa wystarczy mały murek? 
Dzięki za info.

----------


## yarx

Po zakonczonej budowie przy zmianie taryfy bez problemu mozna zwiekszyc moc. Roznica w cenie to w PGE to jakies 5zł/kW czyli w Twoim przypadku moze to byc około 35zł (7kW a 14 kW). Ja akurat mocy nie zmniejszalem i mam 14kW. W sumie placę około 101 zł abonamentów + zuzycie (częsć abonamentu nie zalezy od mocy)

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

W TAuronie 1 KW kosztuje 75 zł, od razu zrobiłem 20 KW i zapłaciłem.

----------


## yarx

Mówisz o cenie za przyłacze (też licza od kW - zaplacilem cos okolo 1022zł za 14kW) - jednorazowo.
My rozmawiamy o cenie miesiecznego abonementu za prąd budowlany.

----------


## villapodwarszawa

potwierdzam PGE na przylaczenie pradu 12-18 msc informuja przy okienku. Zlozylem wszystkie dokumenty o prad budowlany ale Pani w okienku poinformowala mnie ze szybciej zrobie "SAMOROBKE" wiec nie zastanawiajac sie znalazlem firme ktore zajmuje sie szeroko pojeta energetyka projekty itd. Znalazlem Pana w Starych Babicach tam gdzie sie buduje i okazalo sie ze da sie wszystko! nie tylko szybciej a i slup energetyczny da sie przesunac w granice dzialki - Polska czyi miejsce gdzie bez znajmosci nic nie zalatwisz.... chora rzeczywistosc na kazdy kroku. dla zainteresowanych oczywiscie moge dac kontakt-namiar

----------


## Stasiu

panowie żeby nie zakładać nowego tematu napiszę tu:

Teściowa przepisała działkę żonie i szwagrowi po połowie , działka jest pusta , mam zamiar z szwagrem postawić tam jakiś domek na zgłoszenie ,  słup energetyczny stoi na tej działce , ile może kosztować podłączenie prądu i ile to może zająć czasu , czy dam to radę załatwić na czerwiec , czy sam muszę założyć skrzynkę licznikową wolnostojącą itp ,

----------


## Kemotxb

Trzeba złożyć papiery do dostawcy lokalnego który obejmuje ową działkę np PGE i czekać na kolejne formalności. W miesiąc się nie wyrobisz ja czekam już od początku stycznia.

----------


## Stasiu

qrcze ile czasu może zająć pociągnięcie 3 m kabla ze słupa do skrzynki ? , a skrzynkę muszę kupić sam i ją zamontować czy robi to ZE

----------


## Kemotxb

Formalności tyle zajmują, musisz wystąpić o warunki, wskazać na mapce gdzie ma skrzynka być, po warunkach są dopiero formalności i umowa o wykonanie przyłącza, to że tylko 3 m kabla to dobrze bo szybciej zrobią ale kasa ta sama co za 30 m. Skrzynkę przyłączeniową dostaniesz od ZE, a Ty kupić będziesz musiał tzw eRBetkę dostosowaną do Twoich potrzeb i zlecić jej podpięcie elektrykowi z uprawnieniami.

----------


## Stasiu

OK dzięki za info , jak widzę w kwesti papierologi nic się nie zmieniło od "komuny"

----------


## wg39070

> OK dzięki za info , jak widzę w kwesti papierologi nic się nie zmieniło od "komuny"


Zmieniło się i to wiele. Za komuny zrobiliby Ci ten prąd w dwa dni. Za łapówkę w postaci opon do malucha.

----------


## DANIEL1111

Witam, czy ktoś może się wypowiedzieć w takiej kwestii otóż na działce na której będzie budowany  dom jest stary dom z prądem oraz siłą. Czy w związku z tym jest jakiś problem abym z niego korzystał i nie zgłaszał innej taryfy na budowę domu? Jak to jest też prawnie?
Z góry dziękuję za odpowiedź.

----------


## Kemotxb

Prawnie wygląda to tak, że nie wolno Ci sprzedawać ani kupować prądu jeśli nie masz na to pozwolenia. Na jaką taryfę chcesz zmienić ? Jeśli masz na myśli taryfę C to ta jest dla tych którzy prowadzą działalność gospodarczą czyli wykorzystując pośrednio prąd w celu uzyskania przychodu, budowa domu nie jest prowadzeniem działalności.

----------


## samotnik

komotxb, bzdura na bzdurze. Czasem warto sobie odpuścić, zamiast pisać takie farmazony.

1. on nie chce sprzedawać prądu, więc nie wiem, po co o tym wspominasz. Jeśli nieruchomość ze starym domem jest jego własnością, to nie ma żadnych przeciwskazań, żeby używał sobie tego prądu do budowy innego budynku.
2. do kupowania prądu nie potrzeba żadnego pozwolenia, co zaświadczy Ci kilkanaście milionów gospodarstw domowych w tym kraju.
3. taryfa C, przynajmniej w moim rejonie, nie wymaga prowadzenia działalności gospodarczej. Jest to wręcz domyślna taryfa przydzielana odbiorcom. To w przypadku innych taryf trzeba udowodnić, nazwijmy to - prawo do nich, np. do taryfy G.

----------


## Kemotxb

> komotxb, bzdura na bzdurze. Czasem warto sobie odpuścić, zamiast pisać takie farmazony.


No i właśnie powinieneś sobie odpuścić bo napisałeś to co ja a twierdzisz że są to bzdury. Nie ma znaczenia czy kupujesz czy sprzedajesz prąd, o ile na sprzedaż trzeba mieć koncesję to kupowanie prądu od kogoś kto takiej koncesji nie ma jest współudziałem. Stąd też napisałem że jeśli nie zamierza kupować prądu to nie ma żadnych ograniczeń do korzystania. Chociaż już taki temat istnieje na forum (gdybyś czasem nie wiedział) to są tacy którzy opisują sytuację "pożyczania" prądu jako sytuację którą można sąsiedzkim donosem zmienić w niezgodną z prawem. Poszukaj sobie. Domyślną taryfą nie jest taryfa C tak jak już pisałem bo tyczy się ona prowadzących działalność, nawet dla skrzynek przyłączeniowych na działkach na czas budowy można mieć taryfę G, nie mając żadnego domu. To że np PGE wciska nieświadomym taryfę C to już inna bajka i o tym też już było na forum .... znów poczytaj.

----------


## Gargi12

> No i właśnie powinieneś sobie odpuścić bo napisałeś to co ja a twierdzisz że są to bzdury. Nie ma znaczenia czy kupujesz czy sprzedajesz prąd, o ile na sprzedaż trzeba mieć koncesję to kupowanie prądu od kogoś kto takiej koncesji nie ma jest współudziałem. Stąd też napisałem że jeśli nie zamierza kupować prądu to nie ma żadnych ograniczeń do korzystania. Chociaż już taki temat istnieje na forum (gdybyś czasem nie wiedział) to są tacy którzy opisują sytuację "pożyczania" prądu jako sytuację którą można sąsiedzkim donosem zmienić w niezgodną z prawem. Poszukaj sobie. Domyślną taryfą nie jest taryfa C tak jak już pisałem bo tyczy się ona prowadzących działalność, nawet dla skrzynek przyłączeniowych na działkach na czas budowy można mieć taryfę G, nie mając żadnego domu. To że np PGE wciska nieświadomym taryfę C to już inna bajka i o tym też już było na forum .... znów poczytaj.


Czytałem już gdzieś nawet chyba ty pisałeś że musi być chociaż barak,mi w tym tygoniu zamontowali skrzynke i niemam zamiaru płacić budowlanego jak niedostanę odrazu G to zawieszam i tyle prąd mam przez miedzę.

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

Co wy tak z tym prądem budowlanym, cena prądu jest taka sama jak w G tylko opłaty miesieczne wynoszą około 50 zł (tak płaciłem dla mocy 7KW),

czy to jakaś tragedia płącić 50 zł miesięcznie do SSZ...??? Jak jest SSZ to spokojnie zmienia się na taryfę G.

----------


## Robinson74

Też mi się wydaje, że ludzie za bardzo panikują, chyba że ktoś buduje SSZ przez 5 lat, to wtedy się uzbiera 3 tys. zł, ale za G też trzeba będzie płacić, więc oszczędność jest mniejsza.

----------


## wg39070

> Co wy tak z tym prądem budowlanym, cena prądu jest taka sama jak w G tylko opłaty miesieczne wynoszą około 50 zł (tak płaciłem dla mocy 7KW),
> 
> czy to jakaś tragedia płącić 50 zł miesięcznie do SSZ...??? Jak jest SSZ to spokojnie zmienia się na taryfę G.


Dokładnie. Cena samej energii jest taka sama jak w G11.

----------


## Gargi12

> Dokładnie. Cena samej energii jest taka sama jak w G11.


Ale po co mam płacić nawet 30 zł  jak mi sie może zejdzie ze dwa lata a prad i tak mam od teściów ,babola tylko strzeliłem bo mogłem inny termin wpisać i tyle

----------


## wg39070

> Ale po co mam płacić nawet 30 zł  jak mi sie może zejdzie ze dwa lata a prad i tak mam od teściów ,babola tylko strzeliłem bo mogłem inny termin wpisać i tyle


No to w czym problem, bierz prąd od teściów i gitara. Później podpiszesz umowę od razu na prąd gospodarczy.

----------


## Kaizen

> Co wy tak z tym prądem budowlanym, cena prądu jest taka sama jak w G tylko opłaty miesieczne wynoszą około 50 zł (tak płaciłem dla mocy 7KW),
> 
> czy to jakaś tragedia płącić 50 zł miesięcznie do SSZ...??? Jak jest SSZ to spokojnie zmienia się na taryfę G.


Powiedz mi, ile czasu musisz pracować, żeby zarobić te 50zł? I czemu ma służyć, jaką korzyść odnosisz wydając te pieniądze?

Opowiedz, jak przy takiej mocy przyłączeniowej sprawował się agregat tynkarski  :smile: 

A przy 14kW płaciłem opłat stałych 112zł/mies.



Więc czemu nie złożyć wniosku o G? Chętnie też bym przeczytał, jak komuś uzasadnią odmowę.

----------


## Gargi12

> No to w czym problem, bierz prąd od teściów i gitara. Później podpiszesz umowę od razu na prąd gospodarczy.


Skrzynkę już mam wkrótce założą licznik i żeby nie płacić niewiadomo ile to i tak muszę zawiesić

----------


## marcin_5

Sprawa jest prosta. Żeby mieć prąd w taryfie G na działce, stawiamy na niej dowolny barak\blaszak i na wniosku zaznaczamy przyłącze do garażu lub altany.
Chyba, że ktoś planuje wprowadzić się w 3 miesiące, to wtedy barak i tak jest mu nie potrzebny  :big grin:

----------


## Kemotxb

> Co wy tak z tym prądem budowlanym, cena prądu jest taka sama jak w G tylko opłaty miesieczne wynoszą około 50 zł (tak płaciłem dla mocy 7KW),
> 
> czy to jakaś tragedia płącić 50 zł miesięcznie do SSZ...??? Jak jest SSZ to spokojnie zmienia się na taryfę G.


owszem tragedia ... wolę dać te 50 zł na cele pożyteczne, zamiast wciskać je do kieszeni prezesa. Dzieciom jeść daj a nie rozrzucaj się pieniędzmi. Urząd skarbowy wsadziłby Cię za kratki za 2 złote, nazwał oszustem, złodziejem, że popełniłeś zbrodnię przeciwko państwu i obywatelom. 50 złotych to czasem 1% podatku odpisanego na PIT.

----------


## Lew2

> Dokładnie. Cena samej energii jest taka sama jak w G11.


W Tauronie powiedziano mi, że cena za kWh w taryfie budowlanej C11 jest 60 gr/kWh, a w taryfie dla odbiorców indywidualnych G11 wynosi 55 gr/kWh.
Więc, jest 5 zł różnicy za kilowatogodzinę.

Abonament dla odbiorców indywidualnych G11 jest stały, niezależny od mocy i wynosi ok. 10 zł/miesiąc.
Abonament dla firm (czyli w taryfie budowlanej C11) jest zależny od mocy i przy mocy 14 kW wynosi około 100 zł/miesiąc. 
Wszystkie ceny brutto. Zatem przy taryfie budowlanej trzeba rozważnie brać przydział mocy.

Pomijam pozostałe składniki faktury bo są identyczne.

----------


## Bepo

My na podłączenie prądu budowlanego czekaliśmy dwa tygodnie, bo w międzyczasie była majówka. Pan elektryk raz dwa postawił słup i prowizorkę budowlaną, a PGE zrobiło przyłącze. Minus jest taki, że po zakończeniu budowy słup będziemy musieli zlikwidować, bo docelowe przyłącze zaplanowaliśmy kablowe z zupełnie innego miejsca. Warto zaznaczyć, że samo przyłącze kablowe nasz elektryk już wykonał, ale na podłączenie będziemy czekać jeszcze nawet do roku(do 1,5 roku od podpisania umowy)...

----------


## wg39070

> Sprawa jest prosta. Żeby mieć prąd w taryfie G na działce, stawiamy na niej dowolny barak\blaszak i na wniosku zaznaczamy przyłącze do garażu lub altany.
> Chyba, że ktoś planuje wprowadzić się w 3 miesiące, to wtedy barak i tak jest mu nie potrzebny


W Enerdze taki manewr nie przejdzie.

----------


## marcin_5

> W Enerdze taki manewr nie przejdzie.


Dlaczego? W Enerdze nie da się przyłączyć prądu do np. samej altany?

----------


## Marcin34_Śl

> Powiedz mi, ile czasu musisz pracować, żeby zarobić te 50zł? I czemu ma służyć, jaką korzyść odnosisz wydając te pieniądze?
> 
> Opowiedz, jak przy takiej mocy przyłączeniowej sprawował się agregat tynkarski 
> 
> A przy 14kW płaciłem opłat stałych 112zł/mies.
> 
> 
> 
> Więc czemu nie złożyć wniosku o G? Chętnie też bym przeczytał, jak komuś uzasadnią odmowę.


Kaizen, budowałem SSZ od lipca do października, 4 miesiace płaciłem 50 zł z 7 KW. Później przy tynkach już miałem normalną mc 20 KW i taryfę G12

----------


## Kaizen

> Kaizen, budowałem SSZ od lipca do października, 4 miesiace płaciłem 50 zł z 7 KW. Później przy tynkach już miałem normalną mc 20 KW i taryfę G12


A czym SSZ różni się od, dajmy na to, poziomu zero z punktu widzenia ZE? Tak czy inaczej nie ma instalacji elektrycznej, nie ma pomiarów, nie ma zamieszkałego budynku mieszkalnego.

50 zł wydaje się mało, w sytuacji, gdy człowiek szasta tysiącami i dziesiątkami tysięcy w czasie budowy. Ale jak sobie przeliczysz, że to dla kogoś zarabiającego 5K zł netto prawie dwie godziny pracy (a przy 14kW cztery), które ot tak oddaje (czytaj wyrzuca w błoto) ZE, to chyba zmienia perspektywę?

A dlaczego pytałem, jaką różnicę robi SSZ? Bo mi na etapie wznoszenia ścian parteru pozytywnie rozpatrzyli wniosek o zmianę taryfy na G. IMO jak nie jesteś deweloperem, który prowadzi "produkcję" domu na sprzedaż to nie mają podstawy do zmuszania do C.

----------


## sailor_ro

Witam,

sam znowu stanąłem przed problemem prądu na budowie, kiedyś budując pierwszy dom, wiedziałem,że przyłącze będzie za dwa lata, bo musza postawić nowy transformator, rozbudować linię itd. Wskazali(Energa) miejsce pod prowizorkę ze 300 metrów od działki i kazali pociągnąć kabel na słupach,jakoś się udało to ogarnąć,ale szkoda do tego wracać.Dzisiaj kupując działkę, cieszyłem się,że nowa trafostacja już stoi,że będzie łatwiej.
Problemem okazuje się niestety brak rzetelnej informacji, pojechałem do Energi, wystąpiłem o warunki, pytając czy mogę zasilić z tego przyłącza plac budowy, kobieta mnie pyta czy mi na budowę potrzeba 12,5 kW(o tyle wystąpiłem,bo to minimum na 25 A), ona do mnie,a potrzeba Panu na budowę taką moc, mówię,że nie.Ona dalej tematu nie ciągnie,a ja zupełnie nieświadomy byłem tych opłat abonamentowych i innych.Mówię,do niej,że prąd jest potrzebny,a ona,że ludzie sobie radzą inaczej, cokolwiek to wg niej znaczy.
Przysłali warunki,umowę, w ciągu 3 miesiecy zrobili skrzynkę, faktura, zapłaciłem i teraz idę do Energi,a ona, że na budowę to źle,że muszę mieć gotową instalację itd.
Pytam, a jak zasilić budowę, to ona, to Pan wystąpi o warunki, wskażemy miejsce gdzie się Pan podłączy, pytam czy z tego złącza nie mogę znowu, a ona dalej, a potrzeba Panu takiej mocy i wtedy powiedziała,że bedzie Pan płacił abonament od tych kW i tak jakoś, ją zrozumiałem,że raczej nie mogę tej mocy zmniejszyć.
Moze ktoś dysponuje wiedzą w tym zakresie czy taka zmiana w tym zakresie jest teraz możliwa.
Dla wyjaśnienia dom planuję budowac gdzieś dwa lata, taka praca.
Wychodzi mi,ze sama opłata bedzie w okolicach 100 zł.
pozdrawiam
M.
Ps. moze ktoś poleci jakiegoś elektryka z rejonu 3 miasta "współpracującego" z Energą  :smile:

----------


## Kaizen

Złóż wniosek na cele bytowe Gxx - ładować telefon chcesz, jak będziesz się na leżaczku na swojej działce wylegiwał. I wodę na kawę chcesz sobie zagotować.

----------


## admiralbar

Ales odwalil chlopie. Kobita dobrze Ci sugerowala, a Ty nie zalapales o co chodzi. Na G11 nie ma znaczenia ile masz mocy przylacza, za to na C11 placisz za kazdy kW w rozliczeniu. 
Z tego co rozumiem to dopiero postawili Ci przylacze w granicy dzialki, czy masz juz prowizorke budowlana z licznikiem  ?
Jesli masz juz licznik to moze wystap o zmniejszenie mocy na ok 7 kW to bedziesz mial mniejsza oplate abonamentowa ok 130 za 2 m-ce. Druga opcja to moze zrezygnuj z tego przylacza budowlanego ( wtedy stracisz to co zaplaciles do tej pory, ale jak chcesz budowac za) i wystap o warunki przylacza na  G11 do przyczepy kempinowej, blaszaka czy czegos takiego. Nic nie wspominaj o budowie  :smile:

----------


## ruslana

niewiele, my do stropu zużyliśmy jakieś 310kwh :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue:  :big tongue:

----------


## agamemnon91

Czasami sytuacja (jak powyższa - czas oczekiwania na podłączenie) sprawia, że siłą rzeczy odpłatna pożyczka od sąsiada (jeśli trafimy na miłego) staje się nieunikniona, albo budowa stop  :no: 
Warto zorientować się wcześniej jak wygląda sytuacja z podłączeniem, bo siłą rzeczy tak czy siak będziemy musieli prąd kiedyś podłączyć.

----------


## creative_21

do stanu SSZ spokojnie na agregacie polecisz  :smile:  mój znajomy zbudował dom cały na agregacie ;D

----------


## mrDOM

> A dlaczego pytałem, jaką różnicę robi SSZ? Bo mi na etapie wznoszenia ścian parteru pozytywnie rozpatrzyli wniosek o zmianę taryfy na G. IMO jak nie jesteś deweloperem, który prowadzi "produkcję" domu na sprzedaż to nie mają podstawy do zmuszania do C.


Jak argumentowałeś we wniosku? Jest jakiś termin w którym muszą rozpatrzyć wniosek?

U mnie jest PGE. Sytuacja taka, że kilka dni temu odesłałem podpisaną umowę na prąd budowlany. Wpisałem 3-fazy 14kW..
Zastanawiam się czy nie jechać do nich i może da się zmienić na 7kW , no i właśnie - 
jest różnica w cenie jeśli to będzie 7kW 3 fazy a 7kW 1 faza?

Inna rzecz, że w tej umowie było że termin przyłączenia 30 grudzień 2018r. .. więc właściwie nie wiem czy to prowizoryczne przyłącze zrobią za chwilę czy za rok, może powiedzieliby na miejscu.

Może poczekać aż zrobią przyłącze i odrazu składać wniosek na taryfę G? U mnie sytuacja taka,  że działka pod miejscowym planem zagospodarowania (nie wiem czy to ma znaczenie), kable w ziemi przy samej działce, no i będę budował systemem gospodarczym. 
W załączniku do umowy mam, że opłata za przyłączenie, kablowe (netto) to 110,18zł , na dobry początek..

----------


## Kamil_

Podbijam temat.

Zrobili mi przyłącze (wkopali skrzynkę).
Nie mam jeszcze licznika, bo nie podpisałem umowy.

Sąsiad 500 m dalej też się buduje podpisał umowę i płaci około 100 zł miesięcznie nawet jak nie używa tego prądu.
O co chodzi z tymi G11?

Jak zrobić, aby było dobrze?  :smile: 

Na razie jadę z agregatu.

----------


## kemot_p

Mam na działce blaszak, taryfa G opłaty poniżej 10 zł miesięcznie przy zerowym zużyciu. 
Twój sąsiad z kolei ma taryfę C - stąd taka wysoka opłata. 
Poczytaj mój wątek http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-blaszaka-quot

----------


## pandzik

> Podbijam temat.
> 
> Zrobili mi przyłącze (wkopali skrzynkę).
> Nie mam jeszcze licznika, bo nie podpisałem umowy.
> 
> Sąsiad 500 m dalej też się buduje podpisał umowę i płaci około 100 zł miesięcznie nawet jak nie używa tego prądu.
> O co chodzi z tymi G11?
> 
> Jak zrobić, aby było dobrze? 
> ...


No przecież ten agregat cie drożej wyjdzie niż ta stówka.... jakbym ja miał skrzynkę na działce... eh

----------


## Kamil_

Agregat kosztował 680 zł zostanie mi na długo - paliwa dużo nie poszło  :smile:

----------


## miłowonki 3

Forumowicze, trochę poczytałam o przyłączeniu prądu, ale mam jeszcze wątpliwości. Budowę zaczynamy w przyszłym roku, ale potrwa ona pewnie 3 lata.  Prąd mam w drodze. Pani z Energii powiedziała, że postawienie skrzynki trwa do 15 miesięcy :O 
Czy powinnismy wnioskowac o skrzynkę już teraz? 
Jeśli dobrze rozumiem, to postawienie skrzynki nie oznacza, że od razu muszę płacić, bo jeszcze trzeba podpisac umowę? Pytanie kolejne czy jest jakis maksymalny okres, w czasie którego musze podpisac umowę od postawienia skrzynki?

----------


## sailor_ro

Witaj,

z tymi terminami w Enerdze to jest tak, kobieta mówi 15 miesiecy, ja jej na to,że w warunkach jest 5 miesięcy, ona do mnie mówi,no to przecież pytałam Pana,czy ma Pan skrzynkę w ogrodzeniu, to jak 5 mcy to Pan ma, ja jej mówię,że nie mam, a ona, no ale ma Pan pewnie złącze kablowe w ziemi przy granicy :smile: 
Więc, najważniejsze co masz w warunkach, jeśli prąd w drodze to może nie będzie 15 a np. 5
Ja zawnioskowałem o skrzynkę na prąd docelowy od razu, sąsiedzi również, warunek jest taki,że jak wykonają skrzynkę płacisz FV za opłatę przyłączeniową, zależna od mocy, u mnie przy 12,5 kW było to około 900 zł chyba.
Ja z tej skrzynki docelowej wziąłem prowizorkę na plac budowy, zonk to wyższa opłata stała bo przy taryfie C11, opłaty stałe są zależne od mocy, podobno na plac budowy bierze się mniejszą moc=mniejsza opłata, tyle,że mniejsza moc, mniejsze zabezpieczenie przedlicznikowe.
W sumie czy się korzystało czy nie, 100 zł leciała co miesiąc.
Sąsiad rok temu dokonał opłaty i do tej pory,żadnej umowy z nimi nie podpisał i nikt się go nie czepia.

----------


## Termeko.eu

Kupiłem agregat za 1300 uzywany markowy prawie nowy a sprzedam za 1500 i poniose tylko koszty paliwa , nie opłaca sie placic pradu budowlanego chyba ze w ciagu 6 miesiecy chcecie zamieszkac ale i tak drozej wyjdzie jedyny minus agregatu ze trzeba go odpalac i gasic.

----------


## admiralbar

A powiem Ci, że można jeszcze taniej - mieszaj zaprawę w korycie i nawet agregat niepotrzebny.
 Poziom Januszostwa jest przerażający - byle taniej, byle mniej, byle du...e szkłem podetrzeć bo to 20 zł w kieszeni. Jakiś czas temu był post od gościa co chciał płacić za prąd tylko jak koszysta np od maja do listopada a dalej już nie  :smile:

----------


## jaromkv

U mnie zanim skrzynkę postawili to z agregatu zdążyłem zrobić fundamenty, ściany na zaprawie murarskiej i wieniec. 
W umowie mam, że do konkretnego dnia muszę zrobić przyłącz ze skrzynki. Nie wiem jak to w praktyce wygląda

----------


## admiralbar

Beton na ławy i wieniec z betoniarni, jak się postarasz to i zaprawę murarską Ci dostarczą w pojemnikach. Jak jużdoszedłeśdo takiego etapu to tynki mógłbyś zrobić na G11.
Przyłącze ze skrzynki - ale w którą stronę - domu czy do słupa ?

----------


## jaromkv

Nie no cały beton to z gruszki szedł. Jeden słup tylko z beroniarki kręcili. Ale zaprawę robili na miejscu. 
Niedawno postawili skrzynkę w granicy...w zasadzie teraz to mi się już nie oplaca robić osobnej skrzynki prowizorycznej. 
Dach jeszcze pojdzie z agregatu, a pozniej to sobie już zrobię podłącz docelowy pod dom

----------


## admiralbar

Zraz - masz już skrzynkę docelową przy działce ? Jeśli tak to od tego jeszcze długa droga na G11 (to ZK trzeba będzie rozbudować)  - musisz złożyć wniosek o warunki przyłącza, ustalą Ci termin i czekaj pewnie ze 2 lata.

----------


## kornela098

Jak dla mnie to najlepiej brać od sąsiada jak ktoś takiego ma, gorzej jak się nie ma to dobrym rozwiązaniem jest agregat prądotwórczy z tego co ja się orientuję to prąd budowlany jest drogi i utrzymanie licznika też nie należy do najtańszych.

----------


## wg39070

> Jak dla mnie to najlepiej brać od sąsiada jak ktoś takiego ma, gorzej jak się nie ma to dobrym rozwiązaniem jest agregat prądotwórczy z tego co ja się orientuję to prąd budowlany jest drogi i utrzymanie licznika też nie należy do najtańszych.



Prąd budowlany kosztuje tyle, ile ten w zwykłej taryfie. To abonament za C11 jest drogi. Przerabiałem temat i powiem, że najlepiej liczyć na siebie. Kupić agregat żeby po budowie stał mija się z celem. Taryfę budowlana da się przeżyć.

----------


## Matyldzia99

Tylko nie bierz prądu budowlanego bo to przewyższy twoje koszta. oprócz drogiego prądu masz jeszcze drogie utrzymanie licznika a naprawdę tego prądu nie idzie za dużo lepiej dogadać się z sąsiadem i od niego pociągnąć.

----------


## Papucy

> Tylko nie bierz prądu budowlanego bo to przewyższy twoje koszta. oprócz drogiego prądu masz jeszcze drogie utrzymanie licznika a naprawdę tego prądu nie idzie za dużo lepiej dogadać się z sąsiadem i od niego pociągnąć.


Koszt nie jest aż tak duży, ja płaciłem około 130 z miesięcznie, taryfa tzw budowlana TAURON, od Sierpnia do Grudnia, tyle mi zajęło postawienie SSZ wraz z instalacją elektryczną, jednakże miałem już licznik ze skrzynka które były już na działce w momencie zakupu. Dodatkowym kosztem była tak zwana RBtka (150 zł używka z OLX).

----------


## Robinson74

> Prąd budowlany kosztuje tyle, ile ten w zwykłej taryfie.


A nawet chyba ciut mniej.  :smile:  




> Dodatkowym kosztem była tak zwana RBtka (150 zł używka z OLX).


Czy dałeś erbetkę pod jakiś daszek? Jak się ją zabezpiecza przez deszczem?

----------


## Papucy

Nie dawalem dachu miałem taka w skrzynce zamykana na kluczyk, naprawdę archaiczna konstrukcja.

----------


## Wybuduję czy nie? :)

U mnie RB przez okres już jednego roku stoi na dworze bez zadaszenia. Jest to model, który gniazdka ma na wierzchu.
Od góry rzucona jest papa przyciśnięta bloczkiem. Ani razu nie było  z tym problemu  :smile: 

PS. Bronił bym się rękami i nogami, żeby od sąsiada nie brać prądu. Przecież abonament miesięczny to coś koło 65 zł przy zadeklarowanym poborze 14KW w taryfie C11. Sam prąd za zużycie 1KW jest tańszy nić w G11. Mieć swój prąd to wygoda.

----------


## grend

Ja SSO zrobiłem na agregacie a resztę budowy na prądzie 3KW

----------


## wiertar

Panowie doradzcie.

Na wiosnę startujemy z budową domu. Mamy działkę i obecnie czekamy na przyłącze prądu. Pewnie będzie na wiosnę.  Na umowie chyba 15kw. Budować będziemy systemem gospodarczym i mam nadzieję że uda nam się w tym roku zrobić SSO, albo SSZ.

Jak teraz ugryźć temat prądu? Od sąsiada raczej odpada bo najbliżej mam jakieś 50 metrów.

----------


## boconek03

Ja czekam na przyłącze prądu już prawie rok a mają na to 18miesięcy (tauron). 
Pozostaje Ci prąd od sąsiada no ale jak 50m to pewnie tylko agregat zostaje.

----------


## wiertar

Panowie doradzcie.

Na wiosnę startujemy z budową domu. Mamy działkę i obecnie czekamy na przyłącze prądu. Pewnie będzie na wiosnę.  Na umowie chyba 15kw. Budować będziemy systemem gospodarczym i mam nadzieję że uda nam się w tym roku zrobić SSO, albo SSZ.

Jak teraz ugryźć temat prądu? Od sąsiada raczej odpada bo najbliżej mam jakieś 50 metrów.

----------


## gredymin

Ja wszystko robię na przedłużaczu 60m i jakoś nie widzę w tym problemu. Tylko przedłużacz nie marketówka, zrobiłem go sam.

----------


## wiertar

Tak ale ja musiał bym jesZxze jakaś ten przedluzacz przeciągnąć przez drogę. 

Teściu wymyślił że kupimy blaszak i zamiast prądu budowlanego będziemy mieć prąd gospodarczy czy jakoś tak

----------


## ciężkiprzypadek

> Tak ale ja musiał bym jesZxze jakaś ten przedluzacz przeciągnąć przez drogę. 
> 
> Teściu wymyślił że kupimy blaszak i zamiast prądu budowlanego będziemy mieć prąd gospodarczy czy jakoś tak


Duzo osób tak robi.  Mozna tez kupić lub samemu wybudować  szopę a potem wykorzystać ją jako domek narzędziowy.

----------


## Nerialis

Informacja od Pani w Punkcie Obsługi Klienta z *Tauronu* z tego tygodnia:

Przypisanie do taryfy *C* ( tzw. prąd budowlany ) lub *G* ( gospodarstwo domowe ) następuje w oparciu o informacje od montera gdzie została zabudowana skrzynka elektryczna po naszej stronie.  Jeżeli na działce znajduje się niezadaszona eRBetka to dostaniemy *C*, jeżeli mamy ją zabudowaną w garażu lub jakiejkolwiek altanie ( pani mówiła nawet o dwóch słupkach z daszkiem ) to otrzymamy *G*. Dodatkowo, najlepiej jest to zrobić zanim zaczniemy budowę. 

Również mając garaż lub altanę można od razu podpisać umowę na docelową moc np. 14kW aby od początku zabudowali zabezpieczenie 25A gdyż w taryfie *G* nie ma opłaty od mocy. Nie będzie to wymagało dodatkowych opłat przy późniejszym jej zwiększaniu.

W przypadku taryfy *C* ( gdyby z jakiś powodów tak się stało ) jest możliwość podpisania umowy na mniejszą moc na czas budowy niż docelowo wnioskowana aby nie płacić kosmicznego abonamentu.

----------


## Kaizen

> Jeżeli na działce znajduje się niezadaszona eRBetka to dostaniemy *C*, jeżeli mamy ją zabudowaną w garażu lub jakiejkolwiek altanie ( pani mówiła nawet o dwóch słupkach z daszkiem ) to otrzymamy *G*.


Na gębę to różne bajki opowiadają. Czyli jak chcę skrzynkę, bo latem przyjeżdżam kamperem i chciałbym sobie TV pooglądać, laptopa i telefon naładować, to podpada pod działalność gospodarczą?
Na szczęście jak dostają wniosek na piśmie i na piśmie musieliby uzasadnić odmowę, to przestają się bawić w Andersena.

----------

